# Hps lights cheap!



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f51/flounder-people-hps-blowout-172217/#post1352273


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

Which LED's are you planning on running, I can't decide if I want to run the HPS's or LED's. I use halogens right now but I'd like to not have to run a genny I like the peace and quiet. I was looking at the LED pond flood lights


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

The HPS light are so much more efficient than halogens. Also show me an LED that can cut the water like a HPS. If you could do that is consider thrm


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

The HPS really show the fish better with the yellow background they produce. I'm wanting to go to a smaller light fixture and use 120watt led lights to run off a generator. The lights here are not cheap lights, and they will really light up the water. I do not flounder as much as I used to and don't want a permanent light fixture on my boat so these got to go...


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

HPS are gonna spank your halogens, very little if any glare. They penetrate murky water, the only negative thing I can say about HPS is that crystal clear water will be tea colored. I wss gonna go with LED lights but there expensive and have some glare.


----------



## castnet (Sep 5, 2012)

Can you run the HPS with just a battery or do you have to use a generator? If you can run them on a battery, what kind of time can you get out of them before you have to have another battery? Also, how many would you need to be able to see well? I've got an 18 foot boat with an 84" beam. Thanks


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

castnet said:


> Can you run the HPS with just a battery or do you have to use a generator? If you can run them on a battery, what kind of time can you get out of them before you have to have another battery? Also, how many would you need to be able to see well? I've got an 18 foot boat with an 84" beam. Thanks


No you need a Gen.
If you want to use Bat. Go LED


----------

